# Prevent BHB tolerance?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

My experience is a bit extravagant:

A while ago I went on a very low carb diet and realized I felt euphoric and extremely confident/talkative in social situations. I had the impression my brain was suddenly working 3 times as efficiently. A quick search on pubmed revealed that people often experience euphoria in the initial phases of a ketogenic diet(basically the atkins diet) or a fast, because the body creates a compound very close to GHB, called BHB, when it runs out of carbs. When the body is deprived from sugar for fuel, it converts fat into "ketones" in the liver. These ketones can then be used as energy instead of carbs. One of these ketones is BHB. In theory that byproduct has the same mechanism of action as GHB in the brain.

In short, I'm lucky enough that I can produce my own GHB naturally while eating bacon:boogie. yeah I know this might sound absurd, but I swear it's true!

The problem is that tolerance quickly sets in. After a couple days under the influence of BHB, the effects slowly wear off, and before I know it I'm back to my former depressed & anxious self. Whenever I eat higher amounts of fat on this diet, which is then converted to BHB by the liver, I feel the "high" again.

I thought that if I found a way to prevent GHB tolerance, OR to revert the GHB receptors into their normal sensitivity, I would enjoy the highs of BHB more often or longer. I've seached around the internet and havn't found any solution until now. I know it's quite a stretch to assume BHB = GHB, but there is not much info on it, the only paper mentioning it suggests they have similar mechanisms.

I know a bit about brain chemistry, and I'm open to any suggestions. I know you guys are knowledgeable. Any help greatly appreciated!!


PS: I know this sounds nuts, but I swear I didnt experience any placebo effect. It was REALLY powerful while it lasted. Anxiety was completely eliminated and mood was very mellow. You'd think I'm one of these naturally happy, easy-going extroverts.:sus


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

why would you go on a low car diet? You know, Dr. Atkins died of a heart attack before he was 50 due to his "miracle" diet. Carbohydrates=energy. When your body is in a state of ketosis/producing ketones, it is extremely hard on your liver. Unless there is some medical reason for you having adopted an ultra-low carb diet, I highly suggest you eat enough carbohydrates to supply the calories you need based on your energy output.

The Human body's fuel is glucose. Glucose is what your body directly turns into physical and mental energy. It is easiest on all of your organs to get your calories from nutritious carbohydrates because then you're just putting glucose into your blood which can then be used by the body's energy expenditure. When you eat more protein and fat than your body needs, your liver has to turn it into available energy which is a very taxing process and will wear out your vital organs in the not too distant future. 

I have been on every diet in the book and some I made up myself. The initial euphoria can be wonderful at times but I do not know of any way to prevent the state of euphoria from disappearing.

I don't specifically about ghb/gbl tolerance. I believe there have been discussions on this board about preventing ghb/gbl tolerance. Try doing a search.

diets come and go but don't stick with something that is going lead to a heart attack or liver disease. good luck keeping your bacon high as well.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You sure it not the placebo effect?. Eatting too much protein can cause depression. You got any idea how long protein take too digest and stays in your stomach just sitting there rotting. Most animals are huge and eat nothing but grass and are in the best physical shape. As well meat loaded full of hormones. Carbs are great just be active after eatting them too burn them off. Lots of protein can cause constipation as well.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

T<hats very interesting, having wanting to find a way to get GHB for the longest but it being now totally unavailable, this could be one thing making me do a low carb dier, as i love carbs bad lol.
Although i wouldn't actually stop carbs for suich a diet because i dont think its healthy, i am curious to find out if you can do that, which i doubt because you can only be high on GHB for a limited time, even if you take it again and again , it doesn't give you the same high but it still does give you a high.

Guess its kind of like sex., you need to cooldown before it gets good again.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Lets not argue over the diet in itself, I'm not here to talk about cholesterol .

I swear it wasn't some placebo. Statistically, the brain starts using ketones after being deprived of carbs for 4 days. That is exactly the amount of time it took before I started feeling euphoric. I'm usually extremely introverted, but when the effects kicked in, it's like I felt a switch turned on in my brain, from one second to the next. That very night I went out and felt 0 social anxiety. I approached tons of strangers, danced with several girls in a nightclub and ended up hooking up with one of them. The day after, I was talkative with everybody in class at univ, it was weird being the center of attention. I felt calm the whole time, absolutely nothing could startle me. I was naturally creative, I was surprising myself with the hilarious stuff that came out of my mouth. I remember thinking "what the hell happened to my brain?? It seems like it's working more efficiently??". In short, it felt like being under the influence of alcohol, but with no cognitive impairment.

Needless to say... this was not placebo, and pubmed is there to prove it. I've tried a variety of diets, and never felt anything close to that. Plus, everytime I go on this diet after a break, the effects come back, although weaker.


I'll do more seaching around this forum. In the meanwhile, go ahead kakumbus, it might work for you.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Tried this soon, not even kidding 

also, how many times have you done the diet? and does the effects eventually come back while you are still on the diet or do you have to take a break from it to get the high again.

im also curious as what do you eat for a high protein diet, as meat can get fairly expensive and almost anything with protein contain carbs, such as nuts


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Tried this soon, not even kidding
> 
> also, how many times have you done the diet? and does the effects eventually come back while you are still on the diet or do you have to take a break from it to get the high again.
> 
> im also curious as what do you eat for a high protein diet, as meat can get fairly expensive and almost anything with protein contain carbs, such as nuts


The first time I went on the diet, I felt the mild euphoria for close to 2 weeks straight, but the feeling decreases in strength over time. The funny thing is, after the initial predictable euphoria, you'll get random bursts of euphoria if you stay on the diet. On average 1 or 2 episodes per week, which are unpredictable and vary in length - sometimes 2 days, sometimes 5 hours, I can't put my finger on it, really... I do not know if long breaks from the diet would reset the brain. I've gone on and off the diet several times, but the breaks were very short: a couple days at most.

As for what to eat: protein and fat should be the main targets. Meat, eggs, cheese etc... if you look up ketogenic diet on google, you'll find all the info. Its not that bad: you cannot eat candies and pasta, but you're allowed to binge on bacon, cheddar and all that good stuff :b

I have to warn you, not everybody feels the euphoria on this diet. The good thing is that it costs you nothing and that you'll know weather it works or not rather fast. My advice is to just go 5 or 6 days without eating a single gram of carb, just to be on the safe side. Personnally it takes me 3 and a half days, like clockwork, before I can feel it in my brain.


----------

